# Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server :(

## htower

Привет всем. Поставил Дженту и немного не понял такого прикола - если из-под любого юзера, работающего в Х-ах сделать su и из-под этого юзера запустить любую графическую прогу - получаю собственно сабж:

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

В чем тут трабл ? Раньше работал на редхате и альте - там такого не было  :Sad:  Всем заранее спасибо за помощь....

----------

## Macil

xhost +localhost

----------

## htower

 *Macil wrote:*   

> xhost +localhost

 

И чего дальше ? Ну я захожу под пользователем в Х-ы, открываю aterm, выполняю xhost +localhost, затем - su, ну и, например - xmms - и получаю тот же самы хрен  :Sad:  Так в чем дело -то   :Question: 

----------

## fvk

xhost + говорит что-нибудь?

он должен сказать, что-то типа "access control disabled"

----------

## Balancer

Почти такая же проблема.

```

Balancer ~ # mc

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

```

Всё делаю из терминалки KDE. KDE, Opera, Mozilla - всё пашет. Многие консольные программы (тот же MC) ругаются по первому фрагменту. genkernel --xconfig вообще не запускается:

```

...

* config: >> Invoking xconfig...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "xconfig" target...

...

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

qconf: cannot connect to X server :0

make[1]: *** [xconfig] Ошибка 1

...

```

Всё, описанное на https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100978&highlight=mitmagiccookie1 делал, но по xhost + получаю:

```

Balancer ~ # xhost +

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

xhost:  unable to open display ":0"

Balancer ~ # xhost +localhost

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key

xhost:  unable to open display ":0"

```

В общем, совершенно непонятно, куда копать? :-/

----------

## glass

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> В общем, совершенно непонятно, куда копать? :-/

 

xauth list $DISPLAY

su -

xauth add <выхлоп xauth list $DISPLAY (вся строка)>

cd /usr/src/linux

make xconfig

Но sudo make xconfig - всяко проще  :Wink: 

----------

## fvk

cat >> ~/.kde/Autostart/xhost

xhost +

chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/xhost/xhost

----------

## glass

А если X'ы смотрят в мир или это случится в один прекрасный день? Всех злых карликов с Новой Гвинеи тоже допустим к десктопу? Есть же стандартный механизм Xauthority, зачем искать себе приключений на?   :Confused: 

----------

## fvk

тогда

xauth merge ~/.Xauthority

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

А еще такая тема есть, PAM называется. Вставить надо 

```
session optional /lib/security/pam_xauth.so
```

Обычно в конец файла /etc/pam.d/su

----------

## drolyk

 *deadlyFROZEN wrote:*   

> А еще такая тема есть, PAM называется. Вставить надо 
> 
> ```
> session optional /lib/security/pam_xauth.so
> ```
> ...

 

А можно тут по подробнее. У меня к примеру в /etc/pam.d/su такая строчка есть, но всеравно каждый раз приходится копировать .Xauthority.

Или я чего-то не понял   :Embarassed: 

----------

## deadlyFROZEN

... я тоже что-то не догнал. у меня то же самое.

но по идее pam_xauth должен решать эту проблему.

----------

